# Half sleeve tattoo



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of starting a sleeve, adding bits on every year etc.

Was wondering if anyone knows how much it would cost to cover a shoulder?

i'm aiming to get something like this










or










Maori

http://www.zhippo.com/CalypsoTattooHOSTED/images/gallery/medium/henna%20inspired%20half%20sleeve1.jpg]


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

The maori sleeves are very nice mate. When done to a high standars they are beautiful tattoos.

The first one however is a bit girly and surely would look a big silly on a male?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

your looking at paying by the hour i rek mate,, around £40 is the going rate i think,, i reckon a good 4 -5 hours on something like that


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

GHS said:


> The maori sleeves are very nice mate. When done to a high standars they are beautiful tattoos.
> 
> The first one however is a bit girly and surely would look a big silly on a male?


Yeah I think you're right it is a bit girly, the second one is brilliant, have always like polynesian tattoo's.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i have a B&G full sleeve and was aprox £2000

between 40-60 an hour...it takes some time tbh

but it also depends how intricate the tattoo is, as to the time it takes


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

love this and gonna get it soon,,, im gonna change a few things around and then get it done,,,


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

make sure not to copy someone elses maori design mate as every one tells a different story

i think your best of learning what each symbol means and try make your own or find someone who knows about maori designs


----------



## lockhes (Apr 7, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


>


i like that i was thinking of something similar

a lad at my gym has one like it up his leg


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> make sure not to copy someone elses maori design mate as every one tells a different story
> 
> i think your best of learning what each symbol means and try make your own or find someone who knows about maori designs


yeh mate i will,,, i like the design of it but will add and change most of the patterns especially the little turtle things


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

tjwilkie said:


> make sure not to copy someone elses maori design mate as every one tells a different story
> 
> i think your best of learning what each symbol means and try make your own or find someone who knows about maori designs


only if your worried about a maori seeing it lol

99.9% he will ever meet wont know what the hell it means....to them it will either look cool, look sh1te, or they will be indifferent...just like any other tattoo


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

you'd be lucky to get it done for 40 an hour. most likely 50 but if its an in demand artist maybe 60. i cant believe you even posted then female tatt tbh. lol. the rocks is smart.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

I understand they mean something, and could even offend people if I got a tattoo which could mean anything, but i don't really want one that means anything. I want it to look good and that's about it, i'm sure most people know where i'm coming from with this


----------



## Cp90 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow those maori and polynesian tats are stunning, might look into them! There stunning!


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Cp90 said:


> Wow those maori and polynesian tats are stunning, might look into them! There stunning!


haha, copycat:tongue:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i am currently getting a japenese dragon half sleeve took nearly 5hrs last week to do all the outline and some shading got another 5hr appointment next month to add the colour but not sure if it will be enough yet

dark circle in middlesbrough is a top tattooist the guy mel who owns it has won loads of top awards he charges for a full afternoon session £200 mid-week £220 on a saturday which is really reasonible ive had other tattoos where it been 45-55 quid a hr


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

parmos said:


> i am currently getting a japenese dragon half sleeve took nearly 5hrs last week to do all the outline and some shading got another 5hr appointment next month to add the colour but not sure if it will be enough yet
> 
> dark circle in middlesbrough is a top tattooist the guy mel who owns it has won loads of top awards he charges for a full afternoon session £200 mid-week £220 on a saturday which is really reasonible ive had other tattoos where it been 45-55 quid a hr


full afternoon ey? ouch! lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i really like the maori ones. but i thikn you need to have the right look to pull it off. the rock is perfect for it. but tbh if your skinny its gona look sh1te. also im not sure how good it will look on pale white guys but thats my take on it


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> haha, copycat:tongue:


Oh the irony! :lol:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i really like the maori ones. but i thikn you need to have the right look to pull it off. the rock is perfect for it. but tbh if your skinny its gona look sh1te. also im not sure how good it will look on pale white guys but thats my take on it


a.k.a "dont get one"

haah


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> a.k.a "dont get one"
> 
> haah


no mate my all means its your body. in my opinion id say put some more size on before getting one, or it will just look a bit tacky. like when you see skinny guys with tribal tatoos etc. id wait a while and be 100% sure what you want.


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

this is by far the best I've seen


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

i got a hanya mask half sleeve, in traditional jap colouring, ive paid around £600ish so far, and have another 2 hours til its fully finished and then another sitting just to go over any bits that may need doing

and thats at £60 an hour, but always get a little more than payed for


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> full afternoon ey? ouch! lol


after about 31/2 hrs i started to get a cold feeling i didnt have a top on in a shop were the door was opening n shutting all the time i put it down too but reading the net later it says sumit about all ye endorphines fighting the reaction or sumit like that n it can give u flu type symptons i was fine in the morning cant wait to get it finished now


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

hard to put a price on them mate as everywhere varys.roughly about £50 an hour tho.i got mines done for £50 for two hours as im good friends with the tattooist.plus im a good customer:lol:just a couple of mines.gets addictive.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

parmos said:


> after about 31/2 hrs i started to get a cold feeling i didnt have a top on in a shop were the door was opening n shutting all the time i put it down too but reading the net later it says sumit about all ye endorphines fighting the reaction or sumit like that n it can give u flu type symptons i was fine in the morning cant wait to get it finished now


wicked, be sure to post some pics up when it's done


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> wicked, be sure to post some pics up when it's done


if i can work out how too upload it i tried the other nite unsuccessfully lmao


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

You want to be looking at about £80 per hour but if your doing a sleeve the tattooist will cut you deals as you go on.

My first sleeve is world class and cost me about 3k in all but its beyond detailed.

Cant think of any good tattooists from wales (that are still there) but ill have an ask around tomorrow for you.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i went today to get the tat on my back re coloured as it had faded a fair bit....and i got my name added in arabic on edge of my right hand....

the one on my spine was fkin sore....i was like a big bairn....

i dont know how folk can get them all over their bodies or down their sides etc...they must be tough as nails to endure that i know i couldnt.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i really like the maori ones. but i thikn you need to have the right look to pull it off. the rock is perfect for it. but tbh if your skinny its gona look sh1te. also im not sure how good it will look on pale white guys but thats my take on it


Yeh mate totally agree. When I got my 1st at 17 I thought I was cool as ****. But now when I see folk with them done like you say pale skin and skinny I think what were they thinking. So god knows what people thought of me. Lol.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Miller said:


> this is by far the best I've seen


Now this dude pulls the tatt of well. Really like that one


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> make sure not to copy someone elses maori design mate as every one tells a different story
> 
> i think your best of learning what each symbol means and try make your own or find someone who knows about maori designs


you don't want to change it and then find out it says " i'm a tw.at and i'e got an *STD*":lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and i would* seriously* advise anyone not to copy any of *my* tatts


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

When I was in NZ I stayed with a few Maori families. One of the lads and his dad both had huge tatt's on their arms, and the dad had a full facial one. He explained that every marking means something to him. He also got it done native - i.e. a thorn, a blade and an ink pot.

I'd love to have it done that way, but sounds a bit painful.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

I had more work done to my sleeve 2 weeks ago and it cost £65 an hour, bookable only as 2 hour sessions +


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

ive started my polynesian tattoo ive had 3 hours at £60 an hour so far and have got a 6 hour sitting booked for end of july, its a on my shin like the pic shown, and its going to go from my knee to my foot all way round, the thing is with the symbols they all have meanings so if you are to get one its best to do allot of research to find out what would be fitting to be on you, my represents protection and providing for my family and love for my family, but there are also many different styles of polynesian tattoos, theres not just one and in each the symbols have slightly different meanings.

but the problem i had when designing mine there is no where that gives you a full detailed meaning of all the symbols apart from this place http://www.tribaltattooforum.com/index.php they do have an online dictionary but you have to pay for it, but in the long run is probably the best option.

i will take a pic of mine later.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I recently see a sleeve at gym but it was all faded and grey-ish but it was easily one of the classiest tats ive have ever seen. I really should ask the guy what it was. I remember seeing stars on it and small skulls. What stuck me most about it is it wasnt messy or over laden with design but nicely laid out and the colour - lightish grey.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i really like the maori ones. but i thikn you need to have the right look to pull it off. the rock is perfect for it. but tbh if your skinny its gona look sh1te. also im not sure how good it will look on pale white guys but thats my take on it


I'm with Dom on this,reckon you gotta have the look or they just look crap.You gotta have a good physique to take tats off or you just look like another Jeremy Kyle wannabe


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

What age is appropiate for tats? Im 36 and feel it would be seen as a mid life crisis lol. I dont think I would ever consider one but if I see that one above I would consider it.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

pariah said:


> What age is appropiate for tats? Im 36 and feel it would be seen as a mid life crisis lol. I dont think I would ever consider one but if I see that one above I would consider it.


Well George Clooney looks ace in Dusk Till Dawn with his tat and he gotta be around 45.But then again he's a good looking cool ba5tard


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well this is mine
































































ive got another 6 hours booked for it and hopefully it will be done then.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

pariah said:


> What age is appropiate for tats? Im 36 and feel it would be seen as a mid life crisis lol. I dont think I would ever consider one but if I see that one above I would consider it.


My bro had his half sleeve at 23 years old

I'm 19 and want one bad lol


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

adamdutton, tat looks good mate, look forward to seeing the finished result!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


>


Love that tattoo. Looks mint on him.

I like the way it goes up over his shoulder/traps as well as the arm.

The Rock is a bit of a machine though, so it might not look as good on other people.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Those maori (or tribal as I cant spell maori!) tatts.. look good.. But I have read they have real meaning behind them for that individual person, about your journey in life. They can read a persons life story just by looking at the tattoo. So you dont want one that says 'your tesicles fell off when you was 14' if its not your own design.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ive got a jap half sleeve and got it done in 3x3hr sessions and was £200 each session. quite a lot of money but its about how good the tat is not how much it costs, check out where ever your thinking of going and see there work!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The henna inspired half sleeve is stunning!!!!!


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Iv got just half my forearm covered and that took 4 hours so far at £60ph not finished yet probably need another hour.

Its well worth saving up and splashing the cash on it though your going to have it for the rest of you life after all.

Where in south wales are you? I'v had one done in cardiff before by an excellent artist about a 3 month waiting list though


----------



## Metalman (Oct 2, 2009)

ive got a full sleeve outline!

old school!

im paying £50 a hour for it

ive had 5 hours so far jsut started to add colour


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been after a tattoo but not sure what, I wanted a tattoo of best friends name (he passed away) was thinking of down my forearm or shoulder, wouldn't just be a name by itself would have to have a design to go with it, anyone know any cool designs that would suit a name alongside/through it?


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Not really one for Tats personaly, the transfers as a kid probably put me off, lol. Have been told its a defo no no if on a cycle as BP is high and it could get bit Lionel (messi) !


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

if your serious about getting one, id go to New Zealand and get one.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

All depends on the tattooist. If your go to one that has a very high standard maybe award winning you could be looking up to £70 per hour. just make sure you chose the right one and don't worry about cost cos if you work out how much you pay to how long you will have the tattoo its well worth the money. I use Steve Potton. If you say where you come from I'd be happy to recommend I good tattooist for you.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

1010AD said:


> All depends on the tattooist. If your go to one that has a very high standard maybe award winning you could be looking up to £70 per hour. just make sure you chose the right one and don't worry about cost cos if you work out how much you pay to how long you will have the tattoo its well worth the money. I use Steve Potton. If you say where you come from I'd be happy to recommend I good tattooist for you.


South wales, Dai Fleet is v.good I hear


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> South wales, Dai Fleet is v.good I hear[/quote
> 
> Dave Fleet at Abracadabra Tattoo is imo probably the best in S.wales, I've seen his work winning a lot of awards on the tattoo convention scene so i would get him to do your sleeve. Take some ideas with you to his shop and have a chat with him but remember don't worry about his price cos at the end of the day you are paying for the best. If you can wait check out the Newport tattoo convention http://www.newporttattooconvention.co.uk/1.html
> 
> looking at there site they have Polynesian Tattooist tattooing by hand.


----------

